# [corel draw] text biegen?



## rillz (14. März 2004)

hallo,

ich versuche seit mehreren stunden vergeblich text mit corel draw 10 in form eines bogens zu biegen.
also ich will ein wort in form eines bogens haben, und das ganze dann vektorisieren.
wie mach ich das? 

ich brauche die vektorgrafik für nen flockdruck. von daher kann ich hier nicht photoshop benutzen...

wär echt geil, wenn mir jemand möglichst schnell bei meinem problem weiterhelfen könnte!

danke jetz schonmal


----------



## Tabea (15. März 2004)

Hallo,

sollte doch ganz einfach sein. Du legst Deinen Pfad an, an dem Du Deinen Text ausrichten willst. Dann den Text schreiben. Bei markierten Text in das Menü "Text" gehen, dort den Punkt "an Objekt ausrichten" mit dem erscheinden Pfeil den Pfad auswählen.
Fertig!

Hättest Du aber selber sehen können in den Optionen oder in der Hilfefunktion steht es aus.

Tabea


----------



## rillz (15. März 2004)

jo danke....
habs dann auch noch zufällig selbst rausgefunden 

danke trotzdem

ahoi


----------



## Tabea (15. März 2004)

Kein Problem, hätte ja sofort geanwortet, aber kam erst heute wieder an den PC. Falls Du weiter Fragen hast, stell sie ruhig.


----------



## DJTrancelight (30. Juni 2004)

*Benötige Hilfe beim Textausrichten um ein Oval herum - CorelDraw11*

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, nur möchte ich meinen Text um ein Oval fließen lassen. Allerdings sollte an der Unterseite des Ovals der Text lesbar sein, also nicht konstant um 360 Grad um das Oval fließen.

Ich möchte also ein Oval in mehreren Sektoren ausserhalb beschriften.

Ich arbeite mit CorelDraw 11 und hab die Hilfedatei schon durchsucht, leider nichts gefunden.

Dies ist ein Auszug aus der Hilfe

1	Wählen Sie mit dem Hilfsmittel Auswahl den an einer Strecke ausgerichteten Text aus.
2	Wählen Sie eine Einstellung aus einem der folgenden Listenfelder in der Eigenschaftsleiste:

·	Abstand vom Objekt: Abstand zwischen dem Text und der Strecke, an der er ausgerichtet ist
·	Vertikale Positionierung: Vertikale Ausrichtung des Texts relativ zur Strecke
·	Horizontaler Abstand: Horizontale Position des Texts entlang der Strecke
·	Textausrichtung: Winkel des Texts zur Strecke
·	Textplatzierung: Seite der Strecke, auf der der Text angeordnet wird

leider bekomme ich kein Menü angezeigt, wenn ich auf einen ausgerichteten Text klicke.

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## DJTrancelight (30. Juni 2004)

sorry, für die Störung!

Habs jetzt hinbekommen. 

Man muß mit gedrückter STRG-Taste den ausgerichteten Text anklicken, da er sonst mit dem verketteten Objekt, in meinem Fall das Oval, verschoben wird.

Und tatsächlich gibt es da einen Knopf in den Eigenschaften welcher die Textrichtung ändert.

Trotzdem danke fürs lesen.

Bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## stephon (20. August 2004)

*text biegen leicht gemacht*

hallo freunde des vectors, 
ich habe corel draw 10 und würde auch gern das tun, wonach mein "vorredner" gefragt hat, nämlich einen text entlang eines kreises biegen, und zwar so dass er unten steht, nicht auf dem kopf und innen am kreis entlang. 
vielen dank für konstruktive schläge auf den hinterkopf. stephan.


----------



## DJTrancelight (20. August 2004)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht wo das bei Corel 10 ist, aber es müßte doch in den Textstilen extra eine Vorschau in die Menüleiste integriert werden, sobald du den am Oval ausgerichteten Text anklickst. Dann gibt es wie Photoshop die Funktion Text krümmen. Dort kannst du den Text wieder gegenspiegeln.
Sorry hab kein Corel 10

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Tabea (22. August 2004)

HI Stephon,

also die erste Lösung die mir einfällt,  ist dass es nur mit einem Halbkreis funktioniert. Text an Objekt ausrichten, dann den Knopf  "auf anderer Seite plazieren" somit ist der Text innen.

Nachtrag: Sorry geht auch mit einem Kreis, brauchst nicht den Umweg Halkreis zu gehen.
Einfach den Text ausrichten, dann den Text nach unten verschieben und den o.g. Button drücken.


----------

